# spam spam spam spammity spam



## EricNoah (Nov 16, 2004)

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1857813#post1857813

Multiple posts from this piece of crap, too.  Delete 'em and ban 'im, I say!!  (grabs pitchfork)


----------



## Crothian (Nov 16, 2004)

lights torch

Couldn't agree more!!  Burn him!!!!


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 16, 2004)

If he wasn't banned last time, I bet he gets banned this time.


----------



## Crothian (Nov 16, 2004)

he's slowly going through all the forums.......


----------



## Cheiromancer (Nov 16, 2004)

Don't post to spammy threads!

See this post for why: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=107013


----------



## cybertalus (Nov 16, 2004)

Burn the cigarette spammer?  Can we be all ironic-like and use his own lighter to start the fire?


----------



## Krug (Nov 16, 2004)

We should just ban the word Malboro... make it change to Flumphs or something.


----------



## diaglo (Nov 16, 2004)

rats... they are gone by the time i come back online.


----------

